
Manic Digger – A multiplayer block-building voxel game, Minecraft clone - mynameislegion
https://github.com/manicdigger/manicdigger
======
whatshisface
If you like this, check out minetest too. (minetest.net)

Its got rendering improved over Mojang's Minecraft (with built-in shader
support,) infinite world size in all directions (not just horizontally), and a
very high-performance C++ implementation.

It also has a very well-supported and well documented mod API, and an active
community. You should check it out.

~~~
asiekierka
>very high-performance C++

C++ does not automatically mean "very high-performance". A lot of users get
worse framerates than with Minecraft (not everyone, though!), and the
entity/"mob" code used to be insanely slow, at least a year ago.

~~~
vog
While I find your second sentence quite insightful, the first sentence seems
to fight a straw man.

(GP stated that this software is high-performance, and that it is written in
C++. They didn't claim it to be high-performance because of C++.)

~~~
asiekierka
My apologies. Way too often I hear people in the Minecraft community say
everything would be magically fixed if the game had simply used C++ in place
of Java. I guess I'm too quick to jump on people using "C++", "high
performance" and "Minecraft-like thing" in one comment nowadays.

~~~
roblabla
Well, tbh that is somewhat grounded in reality: lots of minecraft's early
performance problems were caused by the GC, which wouldn't have been a problem
if writing "idiomatic" C++.

Lots of those problems have since been fixed though. I believe a rewrite in
C++ today would bring more problem than it solves (which, BTW, Mojang is kind-
of doing with Minecraft PE).

------
emmelaich
Note from the sf.net git repo:

Moved to
[https://github.com/manicdigger/manicdigger](https://github.com/manicdigger/manicdigger)

Also, the author's web site: [http://croxxx.tk/](http://croxxx.tk/)

~~~
throwaway2016a
Thank you! This should be the actual link. I saw Sourceforge and closed it
immediately.

------
exemd
Hi.

Some info:

\- Client is written in Ć programming language and can be transcompiled to
many languages. Yet it's still a C# project that runs in Visual Studio. See
[https://github.com/marioclone/Mario](https://github.com/marioclone/Mario) and
[http://smb.neocities.org/game.html](http://smb.neocities.org/game.html) for
example how it works.

\- Game is currently being made into a commercial product by a big company. It
looks beautiful. There is a whole team working on it, including many artists.

~~~
civilian
What is Ć (C with an accent mark) ?

~~~
exemd
[http://cito.sourceforge.net/](http://cito.sourceforge.net/)

------
bencollier49
Out of interest, is Sourceforge any better under the new management?

~~~
mynameislegion
They got rid of the most obnoxious things and added SSL:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/4n3e1s/the_state_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/4n3e1s/the_state_of_sourceforge_since_its_acquisition_in/)
[https://sourceforge.net/blog/sourceforge-acquisition-and-
fut...](https://sourceforge.net/blog/sourceforge-acquisition-and-future-
plans/)

------
willvarfar
So this is written in c# and can be transcompiled to JavaScript... Is there
any public servers that will host your world?

My daughters play minetest and love it. However, they each have an old
reconditioned laptop, and their shared world is hosted on one of them, so that
laptop has to be on and running minetest even if only the other wants to play
and create.

A browser-based world would be so much easier.

~~~
ekianjo
Why not host it on an always online raspberry pi ?

------
Razengan
Ah that name, [hopefully] an homage to one of the first platformers ever:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manic_Miner](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manic_Miner)

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Manic Digger can actually use the old Minecraft Classic protocol and hence act
as a comparible Minecraft Classic clone, or at least it could in the past
(maybe it was eventually removed). It's a secret feature, I think it was
hidden behind some sort of flag.

------
exemd
The correct link is
[http://manicdigger.sourceforge.net/](http://manicdigger.sourceforge.net/)

------
em3rgent0rdr
thanks for making public domain!

